# Signatures



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2020)

Just noticed I can’t see mine, and can’t find a control to change that.  Whassupwidat?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2020)

Praise be to the Internet Genie!  My sig is back!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 16, 2020)

Best thread ever! But holy crap, your sig is a page long!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2020)

Well...thank you.  Thankyou ver’much.


----------



## LordEntrails (Jan 18, 2020)

Is their a limit on the number of lines a signature can be? I can see this quickly becoming a nuisance.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 2, 2020)

Damn mallomars!  My sig disappeared again!
DO we have a clue as to the cause?  Bug?  User error?


----------



## Nagol (Mar 2, 2020)

I still see it.  Have no fear.


----------



## Nagol (Mar 2, 2020)

Other Xenforo forums I'm on have a signature link where the new Cover Photos link is.  Perhaps something went wrong when that was added.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 2, 2020)

Well, I can see it too, now.

Ismy sig in Brigadoon?


----------



## Nagol (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm not sure why it keeps changing for you.  I can only find one view signature control under preferences and it seems to always show them.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 2, 2020)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ismy sig in Brigadoon?




Impossible.  Your sig is too large to fit in Brigadoon.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 2, 2020)

Is there a way I can add a signature? I cannot find it in preferences, so just checking here.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2020)

Community supporters only, I'm afraid.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 2, 2020)

Ah, that explains it. Thanks!


----------

